
Memes on the Blockchain. Good idea or bad idea? - glitr
Imagine a meme app where the memes are stored on the Blockchain.<p>the memes will be moderated before they go onto the blockchain to make sure it is appropriate content, but the memes going on the Blockchain will be submitted by app users only.<p>I can try to ensure this by requiring authentication from Facebook, Google, or any other suitable identity provider(s). I would only need some unique identifier to ensure that a person is who they say they are. I simply rely on this service to ensure that an account is a real person and not a bot.<p>I can create some ability blacklist users, so that if a user is found to be a bot or regularly posts inappropriate memes, the user and their posts will be marked as blacklisted, and the app will not display that content any more.<p>I could use Ropsten Ethereum and IPFS in Combination. This way the app would be free to use.<p>This way the list of memes displayed can be an immutable record of truly user generated content that would be available to everyone. All users will be able to look at memes and post memes from anywhere they can access the blockchain.<p>Once put on the blockchain the record of memes can not be retroactively censored because the blockchain would ensure that the records are distributed.<p>If you&#x27;re have any questions, feel free to ask.<p>P.s. there is no crypto currency involved. This app is simply taking advantage of blockchain technology. This app in question will be available for free. Transaction on the blockchain will be on the free-to-use Ropsten ethereum blockchain, and image files will be stored on IPFS.
======
CryptoPunk
I think it's a good idea. I'd look into eventually putting the memes on an
Ethereum sidechain that enables low/zero cost transactions, like one of Loom's
DappChains or the POANetwork.

Ropsten is fine to start off which, but a testnet can't be relied upon to be
stable.

Also, I'd look into making the memes non-fungible ERC721 tokens, to enable
transferrence/trading.

------
ryanpetrich
What value does a blockchain serve here? Is anyone asking for a distributed
meme ledger?

~~~
glitr
The intention of the blockchain is to provide a feed of memes to user where
the memes aren't tailored for each user unlike things like Facebook which
proactivly show you the content you want to see to keep you on the site for
longer. You would only see the memes in a category you subscribe to. Think of
it like a distributed social network based on memes.

------
alexmorse
What about making something useful instead

~~~
glitr
What did you have in mind? I'm working on this as a side project. It's a fun
way to spend my spare time.

~~~
sbinthree
A good way to measure what this person means would be removal cost: how harmed
is society if this category of solution is removed from it one day?

~~~
glitr
Cryptocurrencies are a joke in my opinion. Given all the hype around
blockchain technology, people have chosen to champion crypto coins as its main
use. But blockchain simply allows for a variable to be stored. That's all
cryptocurrencies are; A variable that only you own and can only update based
on some rules.

Blockchain provides a public data store. That is what I am using it for. Maybe
memes are not the best use-case for something like this, but it's a start.
Imagine if instead of memes you stored something else... For example: news
articles. You could have a permanent uncensorable record of news articles.
Would this be useful? Of course the argument can be made. Why don't you just
rely on news organisations websites. Why don't you just rely on the
information shown on your Facebook feed. Etc.

The main problem with such centralised systems, is that you have to ask if
something like this is valid for an international audience. Would the memes
you see in one country, be the same in another country? The same case stands
for the news articles example.

